# Module externe sur Applescript



## arnaud1000 (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaitais installer un module externe sur Applescript. J'ai suivi les instructions de l'aide. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas de triangle d'affichage avec Modules externes en regard. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi. Dois je modifier des paramètres quelque part ?

Merci pour votre aide,


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Mai 2010)

arnaud1000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaitais installer un module externe sur Applescript. J'ai suivi les instructions de l'aide. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas de triangle d'affichage avec Modules externes en regard. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi. Dois je modifier des paramètres quelque part ?
> 
> Merci pour votre aide,


Bonjour

Quel est l'extension de ton module externe (OSAX va dans le dossier ScriptingAddition)?

Library:ScriptingAddition pour toutes les sessions.

Petite maison:Library:ScriptingAddition pour seulement la session ouverte (si ce dossier n'existe pas le créer).

Certains modules externes, je les placent directement dans l'application si ce ne sont pas des OSAXs.

Maintenant, il faudrait savoir ce qu'est ton module externe pour comprendre ta recherche?

@+


----------



## arnaud1000 (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Il s'agit en effet d'un fichier .osax
Je débute sur Mac...
J'avais créé le dossier ScriptingAdditions à l'emplacement indiqué et copié le fichier .osax
Dans les préférences:Modules externes de l'éditeur Applescript, il n'apparaît pas.
J'ai regardé dans l'aide Applescript qui me dit de sélectionner Applescript dans le finder et de lire les informations. Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, je n'ai pas ce petit triangle avec en face la possibilité de faire des actions sur les modules. J'en ai d'autres mais pas celui là.

Merci pour votre aide,


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Mai 2010)

arnaud1000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il s'agit en effet d'un fichier .osax
> Je débute sur Mac...
> ...


Bonjour

Depuis que j'utilise AppleScript, je me suis jamais occupé de ce qui ce trouvait dans *préférences:Modules externes de l'éditeur Applescript* .

AppleScript, si il a besoin d'un module OSAX, il va regarder si il le trouve dans un de ces dossier.

Sous système X jusque à 10.5.8 AppleScript fonctionnait comme ça avec les OSAXs.

Avec Snow Léopard, je sais pas, je ne l'utilise pas.

A-tu testé ton code, et quelle alerte il te donne si il ne trouve pas le module?

Quel OSAX?

@+


----------

